# Grits Batter?



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

Has anyone ever tried grits instead of cornmeal for a batter when deep frying fish?I think it may be good as I love my grits.


dick


----------



## Charlie2 (Aug 21, 2004)

*Grits Batter*

It should work. Cornmeal is ground corn with germ and husk while grits are made by grinding hominy(corn with germ and husk removed). C2


----------



## jdot7749 (Dec 1, 2008)

This your time in life to be a trendsetter. Don't miss the opportunity to be unique as these opportunities don't come very often. Please post results.


----------

